# Contraindication to use 1590B instead of 125B for smaller PCBs?



## Dali (Jan 21, 2020)

I just realized I got 4 1590B enclosures getting dust.

I also have 2 OD (MDMA and Mahayawa) PCBs to build that are small enough to fit those 1590B. So, Is there any contraindication using the small ones at all?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge!

Dali


----------



## phi1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes it should be doable. I jammed my phase ii into a 1590B from small bear (theirs are slightly wider inside than the normal 1590b, like from tayda, so the 2.2” phase ii just barely fit). I had to use wires to mount the pots. 






						Phase ii (w Blend Knob)
					

The 1590B enclosures from Small Bear are slightly roomier on the inside than the ones from Tayda (because of the thinner walls).  So, the 2.2" wide board just fits.  Plus, this is a really cool blue color.  The knobs are from Small Bear too.  I meant to take a pic of the solder side of the board...



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




For your two projects you have 2 options, side mounted or top mounted jacks. If you got an open style jack (not the boxer in style) then top mounted jacks might fit. The concern is height, since the jack has to go under the pot. I’ve never tried this, so maybe someone else can chime in. 

For the Mahayana, side mounted will fit just fine since it’s such a small board.  Just mount the pots on the pcb like normal.  For the mdma, If you wanted to do side jacks, I think you’d have to run wires to the pots, so that the board can slide up and not sit in the space that the jacks would be. 

Hope this helps / makes sense.


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 21, 2020)

>>If you got an open style jack (not the boxer in style) then top mounted jacks might fit. 
I've done this with open frame jacks from LMS https://lovemyswitches.com/1-4-stereo-jack-lumberg-klb-3/

You have to be pretty accurate - not much room for error.  But I do almost every one of my pedals with 1590B and top jacks.  For boards > 2.2 or so wide I've even sanded the inside down or in wide cases 2.35" cut openings and covered the sides.   I can give you some pics later.


----------



## Dali (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks guys, you made me realized that Pots are probably the issue and my only PedalPCB 1590B was a Squidward that doesn't have any and the PCB itself is microscopic!

I will play safe and use my 125B pre-drilled anyway for those.

I was just being too cheap.  

Thanks again for being a useful bunch here!


----------



## HamishR (Jan 22, 2020)

I use 1590Bs wherever I can and top mount the jacks.  You have to remove the plastic pot condoms so the jacks fit if you use box jacks - I use the Switchraft box jacks because they fit more easily on top than open Switchcraft jacks do.

My favourite enclosures are the Rockett road series boxes but they don't sell them as empty enclosures.  They're incredibly strong and shorter than a 1590B.


----------

